# Flattening dirt for grass.



## Remodeling (May 22, 2005)

I have removed the grass in my backyard. I brought in 30 yards of topsoil using a skid steer. Used shovels and rakes to distribute the dirt but it is very wavy. I have tried raking, also dragging a pallet from a rope. Tried screeding with a board but some of the areas just seem too compacted to cooperate, probably from the weight of the skid steer. Now it has set a little over a week with some rain here and there. Is there an easy way to even everything off in preparation for sod?

I'm thinking I may end up wheelbarrowing in more dirt.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

the rental place where you got the skid steer should have an attachment for it that does just what you want. Ask them - or hire a landscaper to prepare the ground. If you'replacing sod the ground surface needs to be evn enough to provide that all sod come in full contact with the dirt. To do it right you should also lime (as needed), fertilize and moisten before placing sod. Then roll the sod and water, water, water (in the early morning not evening or night).


----------

